# Dos drivers



## capnpooh (Jul 18, 2006)

I recently loaded an older dell dimension 2350 with freedos, it doesnt have any other os on the hd. I loaded it to play the old elder scrolls games, the only problem is that it doesnt detect a sound card at all, so i figured i need to get a driver for it. I got a generic soundblaster driver that i think should work well enough, but i dont know anything about dos really. I was wondering if someone could walk me through installing a sound driver in dos or at least point me in the right direction. Also, no i do not know what type of card it is, since i really dont know my way around dos. if it helps at all, i am using the gem gui that came with freedos.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

I am not sure what driver you have but it is probably a Soundblaster or Soundblaster 16 emulator? Most older games required it so be setup to use I/O address 220, IRQ 5, and DMA channel 1.


----------



## capnpooh (Jul 18, 2006)

thats the problem though, it thinks that i dont have a card at all, which i assume is because i am missing a driver. i just have no idea how to install a driver in dos. I actually know next to nothing about dos. This should be an easy problem for most of you to fix if you know your way around dos.


----------



## m-dash (Nov 12, 2003)

I don't have experience directly with DOS sound drivers, but I do have a CD-Rom drive that I use on a DOS partition on my PC, and in my case two DOS startup files, AUTOEXEC.BAT and CONFIG.SYS, both contain device statements that reference the CD-Rom driver file. I expect that this would be similar for a sound card -- either one (or both) of these files probably should contain references to the driver file, so that it loads during freedos startup. I would search Google for references to both of these DOS startup files in reference to sound drivers and see what you can find... you will probably find examples of startup files that will point you in the right direction. Good luck!


----------



## nj2b (Sep 9, 2006)

I may be way off, but I seem to recall some cards being plug and play and in need of a configuration manager to run under DOS. Intel had a program for MSDOS, but I cannot seem to locate it at Intel now. I think it was wicu143c.exe, but I'm not positive.
​


----------

